# Best GPS for use on an ATV



## rjg30

I'm looking for a GPS that I can use with a handlebar mount on my ATV. I'd like to get one that has the ATV trails in MI loased on it. Any thoughts on brand, screen size, ease of use, etc would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Rysalka

I use a Garmin GPsMap 76Csx, for Hunting, Fishing, snowmobile and ATV easy to use, fits in pocket, screen is small but useable (it is a handheld so what would you expect), battery useage is low, or can be hard wired to atv, Idiot proof, lots of accessories for mounting to different types of vehicles. . 
VVMapping sell a inexpensibe map for Michigan Snowmobile and ATV trails don't beleive any manufacture provides install ATV maps. 
I use Garmin Mapsource (provided with the GPS) to store and file my maps for Fishing waypoint/maps, Hunting waypoints/maps, ATV & Snowmoble trails and maps. 
I just save existing Map and Waypoints to computer and down load from Mapsource the Map I need need for the day. 
If I lost mine today would buy same model without any thought;


----------



## imjon

Garmin® GPSMAP 60CSx  
A TFT color display and 160 x 240-pixel resolution, auto-routing basemap with turn-by-turn directions. WAAS-enabled 12-parallel-channel receiver, a 64MB TransFlash data card for additional map storage. USB and other accesories included. *Available:* GPSMAP 60CSx.







Item: 9IS 227821
Sale!

$199.99
Cabela's just put these on sale at $200.


----------



## hawkeye642

I have owned Garmin and I now have a Delorme PN-40. I love it! Very accurate and extremely fast. I bought it 12/09. Of course not long after I bought it they came out with the PN-60. 

I have used the Garmin 76csx and it is a very good GPS. 

Buy a Delorme you won't be disappointed. They have the largest amount of mapping software available. No one can dispute that.


----------



## Captain Tan Can

I have used A Garmin 76C for 6 years on my Arctic Cat. Ram mount hardwired. 1500 hard miles, rough trails in the UP, ice fishing St Clair, and Simcoe, easy to read and use, fast and accurate. I'd buy again!


----------



## jmanz6

I use a Garmin 60CSx on my dirtbike for riding ORV trails. It's mounted to the handlebars via a RAM mount and hasn't fallen off yet (I have though). The ORV maps are easily purchased from VVMapping and they are AWSOME! I loaded them on and away I went on a trail system I had never been on this summer and the maps were 100% accurate! The 60CSx was just replaced by the 62CS so it's cheap to buy right now and still has lots of support and will last a very long time. The batteries on mine will last days when I am out riding. I also use this GPS on my street bike as well.


----------



## boomstick

Garmin has it. The downloads for mapping,tracking and waypoints on ur computer is awesome!


----------

